# Objective C: where to learn?



## coffeenowdammit (Sep 3, 2001)

<p>Hey all,
<br>I'm looking for a decent resource on programming in Objective C for C/C++ programmers. Can anyone point me to a decent on-line resource?
<p>Note: I do have the OS X Dev Tools CD, for what it's worth.
<p>Cheers..


----------



## endian (Sep 3, 2001)

someone just posted this: http://cs.northwestern.edu/~josha/ObjCGuide.pdf on the cocoa-dev list.

there's also www.cocoadevcentral.com and www.cocoadev.com, as well as the mailing lists at www.lists.apple.com and http://www.omnigroup.com/developer/mailinglists/

and locally of course, there's /Developer/Documentation/


----------



## AdmiralAK (Sep 3, 2001)

Hey endian...how long have you been cocoa-ing ? (cocoa programming that is )


Admiral


----------



## endian (Sep 4, 2001)

not nearly as long as some; since last October, or whenever it was Apple first posted the dev tools for download. I used realbasic & codewarrior before that, and mpw and/or think c/pascal & hypercard before *that*

i did just get a pretty nifty NeXTSTeP 3.3 cd collection off ebay. perhaps it'll install on this pc i'm building (it just needs ram)


----------



## RacerX (Sep 9, 2001)

Remember to check out the hardware compatibility guide for NEXTSTEP 3.3 ( http://karchive.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=70039 ). Also download the patches (if you didn't get the Y2K patch CD with your set), they let you run NS on newer equipment. A good example would be trying to run it in VirtualPC. Without the patch you are only able to run with the display in default mode (640x480, 8-bit gray), but with the patch you can go up to 1024x768 in thousands of colors.

You should also check out Peanuts ( http://www.peanuts.org/ ), Peak ( ftp://next-ftp.peak.org/pub/next/ , and specially ftp://next-ftp.peak.org/pub/next/apps/LighthouseDesign/ ), and Omni ( ftp://ftp.omnigroup.com/pub/software/NEXTSTEP/ ) for apps, I think you'll be amazed at the selection of free stuff you'll find!


----------

